
Philanthropy for Hackers - petethomas
http://www.wsj.com/articles/sean-parker-philanthropy-for-hackers-1435345787
======
reasonattlm
You might look at Peter Thiel's presentations on radical philanthropy or
venture philanthropy for a similar view on how philanthropy at the
institutional level might be changed. He's been arguing for years that the
balance of risk and how money is put to use in the philanthropic world is well
out of line with the goal of achieving meaningful results, changing the world
rather than just propping up present situations, and rather than the very
conservative way it runs now it should look a lot more like venture funding:

[http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_16792615](http://www.mercurynews.com/business/ci_16792615)

So that view seems to be spreading, which I think is a good thing in the long
run.

Of course as I've argued in the past, I think that the best thing everyone
could do with excess money is to donate to some form of SENS-like rejuvenation
research to accelerate progress towards an end to degenerative aging. 100,000
lives are lost every day in really very horrible ways, the slow crumbling to a
painful death, until we stop it from happening. It's just another medical
condition, and the only think stopping the research community from producing
therapies is money and the will to use it.

~~~
reagency
The billions of people suffering from non age-related maladies and
mistreatments aren't well served by devoting yet more resources to the health
concerns of the wealthiest.

~~~
cconcepts
Well put. I'm happy to face the frailties of old age if I can just spend the
hear-and-now trying to do something that matters for people less fortunate
than me.

If we ever got to a point where some people had greatly extended their lives
and/or eliminated death for themselves whilst others still faced premature
death from a basic lack of the necessities of life, well then, we'd be an even
more narcissistic race than I originally thought.

~~~
melling
Isn't this argument along the same lines of why explore space while people are
starving on earth? There are 7 billion people on the planet.

We all shouldn't simply sit by idling until all the basic problems are fixed.
Solving the "basic necessities" problem might be more economic related or come
down to creating technology to create cheap, clean energy, for example.

~~~
cconcepts
Im not advocating sitting by idling. I just think it reflects our innate
priorities when we put so much effort into extending our own lives when it
doesn't take as much effort to greatly extend someone else's life who is less
resourced than I am.

~~~
melling
You are talking in generalities. What is "so much effort?" If a hundred
thousand people work on a problem and spend 10 billion dollars, for instance,
are we really depriving the less resourced? The U.S. spends $60 billion on pet
food.

[http://www.americanpetproducts.org/press_industrytrends.asp](http://www.americanpetproducts.org/press_industrytrends.asp)

We spend billions on bottled water:

[http://www.businessweek.com/debateroom/archives/2008/09/bott...](http://www.businessweek.com/debateroom/archives/2008/09/bottled_water_is_a_big_drain.html)

Shouldn't we drink tap water and use the money saved to get water to people in
need?

~~~
cconcepts
All reflections of a pretty weird state of affairs if I take a step back and
try to look at things objectively. I guess achieving big strides in longevity
for a wealthier few would just be an extension of the trend.

Bill Gates had this to say: "It seems pretty egocentric while we still have
malaria and TB for rich people to fund things so they can live longer. It
would be nice to live longer though I admit"

Not the authoritative word on the issue but interesting considering he has the
opportunity to do either yet is focussing on malaria, TB etc

~~~
melling
One of the top charities in GivingWell is to help stop malaria. You should
donate. Nets go a long way and they're really cheap. I bought 20 nets last
year. We don't need Bill Gates for that, right?

[http://www.givewell.org/charities/top-
charities](http://www.givewell.org/charities/top-charities)

By doing really difficult and expensive medical research over decades, we will
discover many things that help many of the 7 billion people, increasing to 9
billion, on the planet. Knowledge isn't something that stays locked up
forever, and which only rich people have access to it.

Age related research will benefit over 10 billion people in this century. Most
of us will get old.

~~~
cconcepts
Yeah, I had heard a rumour that approximately 10 out of every 10 people end up
dying...

~~~
melling
And in first world countries health insurances can often pay a fortune in the
last couple of years of people's lives.

------
joyce
As the executive director of a tech nonprofit
([https://www.stellar.org/](https://www.stellar.org/)), this is a topic I
spend a lot of time thinking about. Certain problems need scalable, open,
global public infrastructure, like global open system for identity, money,
healthcare, energy research, climate data, etc. Unfortunately, the current
model of foundation philanthropy doesn't fund these kinds of solutions well
because the current charity funding model focuses on funding "programmatic
services" (programs that service recipients directly). To put in more familiar
HN terminology, foundations prefer to fund front-end services rather than
back-end infrastructure. But Wikipedia cannot exist without http. And who
funds the development of http-like projects?

With the growth of the Internet and the open-source movement, we, the tech
industry, understand why open protocols and technology are crucial to
providing access and opportunity to more people. I am a big believer in for-
profit companies too, but there are certain things in tech that should be
executed with a more philanthropic bent. When asked why Stellar.org is
nonprofit, decentralized and open-source, we reply, "Can you imagine if the
Internet had been owned by a for-profit company?

The thesis of Parker's post in the WSJ really struck a chord with me. There is
a unique role that technologists can to play in philanthropy. We understand
infrastructure and we should be funding the big tech bets that the world
needs. Our industry is full of the unreasonable optimists - let's take that
optimism and invest in an unbelievable future:)

~~~
rabbyte
Everything you're saying is great but I'm not sure I understand how a for-
profit would be that different from a non-profit owning the Internet. Isn't
the contentious bit on "owning" and not on "profit"?

------
brokencup
GiveWell[1] and Open Philanthropy[2] would probably be of interest here. (I am
a donor to some of GiveWell's recommended organizations but otherwise not
affiliated with them)

[1] [http://www.givewell.org/](http://www.givewell.org/)

[2] [http://www.openphilanthropy.org/](http://www.openphilanthropy.org/)

~~~
melling
I've recently donated to the mosquito nets. I don't see where they recommend
institutions for medical or scientific research.

------
jonpaine
This is exciting to see here! I’ve spent a lot of time and effort on the
challenges surrounding effective philanthropy.

Prior to seeing it firsthand while managing IT for a non-profit, I imagined
that the bottleneck issues were advanced technical challenges; things like
capital smoothing and what I think of as elastic capital allocation: capital
allocation directed by marginal cost (per unit-social-benefit) among a
portfolio of operating non-profits. That stuff is exciting - and when it comes
to fruition it will change the world in a huge way.

However, as you get into it you realize that even for high-performing and
well-funded organizations, the challenges and roadblocks are much more
pedestrian. They’re things like standardized metrics [1] and data collection
when your program’s target members don’t have internet access.

Perhaps the toughest challenge is the most straightforward: the non-profit
employees trying to tackle these problems are non-technical, with limited
access to technical resources. They’re forced to become subject matter experts
on impact metrics and analytics, data science and their database-of-choice all
at once. It’s quite a challenge.

My passion for both the sector and the technical challenges led me to found
sluce.io [2], which makes software that addresses this exact challenge for
operating and supporting organizations as well as Impact Investors. I’m happy
to discuss these challenges with anyone who’s interested.

[1] [https://iris.thegiin.org/metrics](https://iris.thegiin.org/metrics) [2]
[http://sluce.io](http://sluce.io)

~~~
cdcarter
Thank you for sharing IRIS. As a technologist for non-profits, it's something
I've never seen before. Our industry is VERY fragmented.

Your point about standardized metrics and data collection is very key. Even
the organizations that realize a benefit to being data-driven just don't have
the staff background in what that means or how to do it. From programs to
funddev, staffs are trying to work with the limited data they are collecting,
and making poor extrapolations based on that.

Even working to implement good databases and good procedures can't make up for
both executive level buy in and staff level training and understanding.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
Indeed. It is a bit of an uphill struggle, but we are starting to see change
though. I think some people are really starting to get it. And yes, IRIS is
interesting for some things we do too!

------
codinghorror
Didn't Bill Gates set the model here for everyone to follow? This reads like
an exercise in how many times he can use the word "hack" in an article.

~~~
gvickers
I thought the same thing, 35 times...

~~~
logn
30\. The editors boosted it to 32. The automated links to other articles added
the rest.

------
c4n4rd
Caveat emptor: completely out of subject.

It seems that we want the new generation to think that a hackers is a young
guy with a hood.

Can we just stop this misconception and show a picture of a "hack" as a
"normal" person (i.e. any one working in a computer: young, old, woman, man,
any race).

------
philip1209
On the other end of the spectrum, check out the Detroit Water Project (YC
alum) - which aims to solve a problem like a charity, but is structured as a
profit-seeking company. Addressing inefficiencies can be helpful for society,
even if you pursue profit.

~~~
tiffani
Detroit Water Project founder here. Thanks for spreading the word, but we're
actually a non-profit.

------
HBMac
Ok, here goes. You are going to be asked to close your eyes and think again,
but this time it will be pleasant. Try to imagine a government that is freely
elected by the population, and is totally funded by itself. This government is
totally efficient, because all that it does is what governments do best; spend
money.

To entice thought, and heighten your curiosity, we will now briefly describe
the Free Human Societies plan for the economy, and our governments. In the
free human society, government’s primary roll will be to make a plan for the
future of humanity, and then fund it. Elected officials will create budgets
which provide equally and fairly for the entire world’s population. Government
will not be limited to what they can spend, because there will be enough
currency available to fund any project.

It is time to introduce another new term. The Free Human Government (FHG) is
the Government of The Free Human Society. It will be formed to replace all
existing governments. Exactly how we will do this peacefully is detailed in
this publication. The Elected Officials of The Free Human Government (FHG)
would swear to protect and defend the Universal Constitution of Humanity,
which guarantees equal Freedom for all, and peace forever. This means that
every elected official in The Free Human Government (FHG) will be responsible
for equally serving the best interest of every living human beings. Elected
Officials in the Free Human Government will be the highest paid people, and
will be held in the highest of regard of all people in the Free Human Society.
These independent patriots of an Equalistic Society must put aside their
personal ideals in order to protect humanity forever.

~~~
HBMac
Where are all you hackers? Don't you recognize genius when it right it front
of your face? Read this then let's have an intelligent debate.

------
HBMac
To save humanity from itself, we must find common ground. It’s impossible to
satisfy everyone; therefore we must exhibit matters of certainty. There are
scientific facts we may not like, but cannot oppose because they’re
undisputable. In the Free Human Society we deal with facts and find solutions
to problems. We understand the situation right now, and are leaving our past
mistakes behind. To state this is a tough read would be an understatement; if
you think this is a challenge to read, try writing it. As a citizen of the
Free Human Society you will have the opportunity to do just that. How do you
convince people to change? This publication is a best effort to convince you
change is necessary and possible. In the end you will have a vivid mental
image of the plan for saving the future. This is not a time to sit back, and
relax. Sit up straight and prepare to do some independent thinking! We will
explore many new ideas. These ideas have never debated. You’ll be given the
entire plan for saving humanity, then chose to support, or decline. Please
wait until the end to make your decision. I will attempt to influence your
decision by making this both informative, and hopefully readable. I’m going to
be myself, and hope you like it. The first thing we must understand is nearly
everyone will have equal success in life if given the exact same
opportunities. At birth we are all innocent, and exactly equal. Babies have no
conception of right or wrong. Babies understand nothing except the feelings
they receive from those around them. This is where change in our society will
begin. Here is your invitation into the Free Human Society, (FHS). The Free
Human Society, (F.H.S.) is a world-wide network of individuals who’ve agreed
to live their lives in an honest and peaceful manner, and respect other rights
to do the same. The great hope for the future is that you will agree, and
become a citizen of the Free Human Society (FHS). Will you sign this
declaration? All humans declare at this time and forevermore our absolute
freedom and complete independence from each other’s influence. We further more
accept personal responsibility for our own behavior and agree to protect each
other.

------
hauget
Of possible interest: Students Helping Honduras
[http://ceciskids.org](http://ceciskids.org) Organization takes kids off the
streets of one of the most dangerous countries in the world (highest murder
rate according to UN report released in 2014; ~90.4 homicides per 100,000
people) and gives them a home, proper food and education.

Also, org. is always looking for teacher volunteers. Please feel free to pass
this along to anyone whom you think might be interested in helping. Cheers!

Disclosure: I was born in Honduras and am a sponsor/donor

------
HBMac
Well here we are, what are we going to do now? It seems we have gotten
ourselves into some trouble. The world’s problems abound, from declining
social morality to murder; government corruption and a world economy that is
bound to crash; if you’re looking for problems we have bunches. It seems we
wound up on the maiden voyage of the Titanic. Have you noticed our ship is
sinking? Relax; all of your trouble is over, your problems have all been
solved. This publication is your rescue vessel to the future; all of the
solutions to modern society’s problems are here!. Don’t believe me? Is it
worth a few hours of your time to find out? What if I told you, saving the
future of humanity is solely in your hands, and depends on your reading this?
Would that heighten your interest enough to keep going? Well if we are going
to save the world from itself, we must get started right now. You will be
inundated with many new ideas, and concepts in this publication. To save us
all, you must agree to explore them with an open mind. You will be requested
to do some independent thinking. We will discuss many things most people don’t
want to think about. The time has come where something must be done, or
freedom will end. Welcome to the Free Human Society! For one to feel superior,
another must suffer. This publication proves life doesn’t have to be a
struggle. Society can create the opportunity for everyone to find some level
of success. Prepare yourself, A guaranteed plan for a person’s peaceful and
prosperous future follows! This plan for saving modern society is outlined in
great detail for everyone to study. All this grand plan depends on you. This
publication is written at times directly to you. This is my best attempt to
persuade you to support the Free Human Society, and save humanity. Therere is
much work ahead, but if you make a personal decision to support The Free Human
Society, all the promises in this publication can become true. We can secure a
wonderful future for our ancestors. If you are opposed to a prosperous and
peaceful future for humanity, perhaps you will enjoy reading how the rest of
us are going to overcome your influence in our lives. I am neither poet, nor
scholar. I am one individual, trying to survive on a planet full of people. I
don’t claim to be any more or less significant concerning the final outcome of
the world. We are probably a lot alike, though we may never meet. I’m one
person attempting to make my way through life, in an honest and respectful
manner. Hopefully, together we can make the world a better place to live while
we’re here.

------
brosky117
I think this is spot on. And he's backing up what he's saying with his own
money. I hope the best for him and everyone he helps.

------
HBMac
Is this site exclusive for brainiacs or can us common folks attempt to solve
complex problems of modern society? Has any of you looked over my submissions
last night concerning the "Universal Constitution of Humanity" and "The Free
Human Society?"

------
secfirstmd
As the CEO of a human rights and tech non-profit startup
([https://www.secfirst.org](https://www.secfirst.org)) I've spent a number of
years looking at the issue. I think the possibilities for applying technology
to philanthropy are very high (we are currently doing that for the
physical/digital security of activists, journalists and aid workers in high
risk countries with our app Umbrella).

However, I would caution against an automatic rush towards techno-centric
approaches. I've seen it happen so often that people get overly excited by the
technology itself rather than really understanding what the end goal of it's
use is. (I think one of the most common conversations I hear these days in the
non-profit sector is "How do we build an app?" and "Let's run a weekend hack-
a-thon and build a very complex piece of software" \- without any concept of
what problem they are trying to solve and what the real value added would be).
I hate to say it but in reality, most non-profits are really, really bad at
building and implementing technology - their structures, people, mission,
goals, experience etc does not allow that aim. Often you find people paying
way too much money to build tools that essentially end up with little or no
use - because even if they work, the processes to implement them (training,
updates etc) are not instituted. It's the digital equivalent of the aid agency
who build a water well but doesn't train anyone to fix it or leave spare
parts. But it's a shiny tool that can be shown off to the donors/media/public,
so that unfortunately sometimes seems to be the main output. Also, most IT
people in non-profits are overworked just doing basic network admin etc - and
are not the right people or in the right position to do development. In fact,
these days I often find myself asking - "How can we do this without
technology?"

I think Sean Parker is pretty correct in his interpretation but the non-profit
sector is surprisingly very driven by "trends." So one year everyone wants to
talk about X because thats what donors want to talk about, so suddenly every
NGO cares about X. Next year it is Y. Also, one thing that I've noticed is
that Silicon Valley funders are generally quite risk adverse in their
philanthropy funding - many are happy to donate to (very worthy I would
add!!!) causes like the environment or earthquake aid but most are not willing
to tackle some of the more controversial stuff like human rights issues in
Russia, China etc - which contrasts with the great work of people like George
Soros in that area.

Indeed I wish the non-profit sector had more of the startup culture - it's
extremely hard for us and other small non-profits to get funded as the sector
is dominated by traditional NGOs and very conservative funders. (Can you
imagine an Angel funder in Silicon Valley saying they only fund "innovative"
ideas by companies that have five years of existing accounts!). There needs to
be more of a competitive concept of startup/failure/merger etc in the non-
profit sector but unfortunately this very very rarely happens, so you end up
with a cycle of "zombie" NGOs doing very little (with high overheads) but
sucking up donor money - and then new NGOs with good ideas being locked out of
being able to scale. Even the processes for applying for funding can be
incredibly complex and essentially in most cases require an expert in the
sector to be able to go through with the applications.

I've hoped for a long time that the brain power and resources of the tech
sector can be applied more effectively in our non-profit space but I still
think too often people with tech skill-sets are not used properly by non-
profits. Why give a software programmer a hammer to build a house when he can
build you software? At Security First we've managed to try to bridge that gap
by utilising volunteers for Android/UI/UX/Copywriters/Testers/Security folks
etc in a way which taps into their main skill-sets. It's a much more effective
and rewarding thing for everybody that way.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Assuming HN is a correct window on startup culture (I would think it is), then
that too seems awfully techno-centric. Obsession with new (in age, not actual
concepts) technical stacks and constant reinvention while the myth of software
innovation keeps being propagated are all too common.

~~~
bjelkeman-again
But you can take some of the great parts of that culture and what has been
learned and apply it fruitfully. One has to make sure not to be sucked into
the new, for newness sake, but there is a lot of good stuff to use.

------
contingencies
Here's a philanthropic project that won't break the bank: we need a museum to
MDMA (ecstasy). I believe the logical place would be in the location it was
first synthesized by the Merck company: Darmdstadt in Germany.

------
bjelkeman-again
It is a good article. I particularly relate to the focus on “hackable
problems”. The approach we took when we started was identifying areas in the
international development sector where the combined expertise of a team of
software hackers and people working in international development could make a
real difference, working as a non-profit social enterprise.

Initially we focused mostly on knowledge sharing and transparency on how funds
were spent, where the sector was deeply into paper report publishing as an
acceptable output of major investments. We call these “cover your ass
reports”, as they are primarily an instrument for the project owner to give to
the donor/investor to show that they didn’t squander the money and used in an
audit. Often the reports show no such thing, but the metrics used and the way
people use data is often so poor that the only thing you can show is the money
was spent.

As an extent of this we saw that we could make a big difference in providing
better data collection and presentation systems. We took over a prototype
field data collection system from a US NGO working in water and sanitation.
They wanted to open source the software, which we helped them do, and we took
over the continued development and running of it as a service. Our first work
was primarily with western NGOs working in countries in Africa and South Asia,
but soon our systems started becoming part of the infrastructure management of
these countries. Projects to implement this is often a collaboration between a
UN organisation, like UNICEF or UNDP, the country government and a number of
local and regional NGOs. We have the whole rural drinking water supply systems
for several countries mapped using this now, and a dozen or so in the works.

This is where the open source aspect what we do becomes really important we
think. We are being asked to implement infrastructure and resource tracking
systems for things like a country’s bridges, fishing stock, drinking water
supply and schools to name a few. We believe that these IT systems will become
nearly as important infrastructure as the things they are tracking. We have
started to see that this is understood by some of the countries we work with,
as they are asking for the data to be housed in their jurisdiction. We think
also that it is important that these are open source systems, as when these
systems are successful they are going to remain for decades in production. And
many of these countries have no governmental IT infrastructure to talk about
at all at this point and we think that by having governmental infrastructure
running on open source software you have better control of it. You can choose
where it should be run, by whom and you have the possibility to have control
over it.

In the article he talks about getting political. Actually building software
systems for governments to use, based on open source principles, trying to
build the best thing we can offer them, is in my experience a way more
politically powerful tool than anything else political I think we could have
ever engaged in. With a dozen countries investing heavily with us in our
systems and dozens more knocking on the door I think it is safe to say that
open source software can be both deeply politically engaging in a positive
way, satisfying to work with and have a real world impact which is impressive.

------
HBMac
In The Free Human Society, each person’s level of success will depend on the
amount of effort, and personal drive they put forth in life. If a person sets
goals to accomplish great feats in life, they will find the doors to success
unlocked, and easily opened. If a person chooses not to be a leader, that is
fine. The world needs human workers. If everyone tries to lead, nothing will
ever get done. Common Human workers will also find it easy to achieve the
ultimate goal in life; peace, and personal fulfillment. Above all, The Free
Human Society recognizes the individual rights to equal freedom, regardless of
a person’s economic or social position. Everyone has their own place in
society; each of us deserves the chance to accomplish as much as we can.
Different people will always hold different levels of importance, and
responsibility with-in society, the point is, no one deserves more freedom
than another person. No matter how much responsibility or influence you have
in life, you should be equally free. Whatever your position is in society, we
must work together in order to accomplish anything. No matter the position, or
amount of responsibility one has; we are all equally significant to the final
out-come of humanity. We all have our own importance in life, and each of us
has our own responsibility to society. If we all do our part, humanity will
remain forever free and peaceful. If we continue down our existing ruts in the
road of history, we will certainly drown in the mire of greed, and mindless
discrimination. The choice is yours! All people should hold great pride in the
country of their birth, and their government. The human population, and
government should be totally trustworthy. In this publication we will prove
that this is not only possible, we will give you step-by step instructions on
how we will achieve this ultimate goal of equal freedom for all; and peace
forever. Are you ready for the future? Ready or not here it comes. We can plan
out a peaceful future for us all, or we can allow ourselves to be killed. The
entire future of humanity is now your personal responsibility. Once you have
finished reading this you will be asked to make a decision, to draw your own
conclusion. If you choose to support the Free Human Society, many others will
also. You are about to be taught exactly how we can save humanity forever. If
you decide to support The Free Human Society we will be successful, if not; I
suppose we deserve the consequences. Are you ready to smell the coffee a
little differently? Prepare your brain for another new concept. Why must we
pay taxes? Could someone tell me who first came up with the idea of taxing?
This was the world’s first greedy genius. What do we pay taxes for anyway? Is
it because the governments of the world do such a great job leading us? Do we
really want to give them our hard earned money? I don’t think so. What taxes
are is a method for governments, and greedy people to control society, so
there is no need for them in the Free Human Society. Taxes are a bad method
for funding government. Taxes both drain the common wealth of society, and
limits government spending. This is a losing proposal for freedom, and
democracy as a whole. Our current economic system is destined to fail because
of inflation. Inflation causes the price of all merchandise to continue to
rise until no one can afford anything. In this publication, we will explore an
emergency escape route for our economy.

~~~
HBMac
Hello, is any one reading this? What do you think? This is an exact plan for
addressing, and offering solutions to all major modern problems. I thought
that's what this site is all about. I have 131 pages of this and it isn't half
finished. Would you like to jump in and help save humanity from itself.

------
HBMac
Do you believe people are instinctually good, or bad? They are neither. All of
us are exactly what we have been taught to be. From the moment we are born, we
learn from other peoples actions. Everything that you understand has either
been taught to you, or is a conclusion you’ve developed. I will use
illustrations and examples through-out this publication to help you understand
the facts, and concepts we are discussing. The prince that was switched at
birth was one, here is another. Have you ever smelled coffee brewing? How did
you know you were smelling coffee? The only way you could have known how
coffee smells, is someone presented you coffee and you smelled it. You then
drew your own conclusion of what coffee smells like. Have you ever visited a
coffee plantation, or a coffee processing plant? Coffee has several different
smells. It smells one way growing, another while it is being processed, and
yet another when it is being brewed to drink. So, you probably have only been
exposed to one of the smells of coffee. If you ask a person if they know what
coffee smells like, they will most likely say yes. The fact is, they probably
only recognize aroma of coffee, The actual fragrance of the coffee will vary
greatly depending on whom you ask. If you ask the farmer, the worker at the
coffee plant, or the consumer, all of them may have a different conclusion of
what coffee smells like. They are all correct in their conclusion of what
coffee smells like, even though all of their conclusions are different. This
is the concept that we will build the free human society upon. We can all be
right even though we have varying opinions of what right is. As long as I
respect your right to freedom and a peaceful life, and you do the same, we
have just solved the problems of human violence. All that we have to do is
convince everyone to agree to the same set of general standards for society,
and then enjoy their lives. We can create a society in which everyone has the
opportunity to have a free and peaceful life no matter where they were born.
Your children and grandchildren deserve this. Your grandchildren’s children
and beyond haven’t done anything to deserve the society that we are poised to
leave them. I will explain how these things are possible, please, just keep
reading. Not every child can be born of royalty, but that doesn’t mean great
things can’t be expected from every child. In The Free Human Society, every
child will be born with a plan for guaranteed success. This will be discussed
later as a main topic in this publication. Every living person deserves the
opportunity for peace, and personal success. The Universal Constitution will
guarantee equal freedom for everyone. Everyone will have the best medical
care, education, and business career opportunities available to society. All
of the Free Human Society will agree to live a life of honesty, and with-out
violence. We will then create a society in which it is very easy to find peace
and prosperity, if you live by some simple rules; don’t lie, don’t steal,
don’t cheat. How hard can this be?

------
HBMac
In this Problem Solved Section we will discuss the challenges facing modern
society, and how we will solve them all. Yes, you read that right. The
solution to all the world’s current social problems are laid out here in great
detail, all you have to do is keep reading. We are going to prove we can
legally and peacefully change the course of humanity forever. In this written
publication we will explain exactly how we are going to save humanity, by
changing the rules of society. There is nothing more precious than a mothers
love for their babies. Each child is exactly equal at this point in live. The
difference is what occurs next. All anyone knows is learned behavior. Usually
these lessons in life are taught directly through human reaction. At times
throughout this writing you will be requested to stop and contemplate what is
being discussed. This is one of those times. What would happen if every person
received the same opportunities in life? What if every new person was
guaranteed a chance to meet there full potential? What if everyone knew that
they would always have the very best medical care, education, and a meaningful
career awaits everyone when they become an adult? The Free Human Society
believes every person should have a guarantee of success. Everyone should be
successful in life to some degree, if given opportunity. The guarantee of
success states simply; everyone should have the opportunity to live a free,
and peaceful life. Please keep reading and you will be shown how this, and
much more is possible. The Free Human Society’s plan is to make all these
necessary changes in one generation. All we have to do, is agree on what our
new society should be like. We can have all that we want; we just have to
agree on what that is. We suggest a single publication of human standards for
everyone. This publication will be called The Universal Constitution of
Humanity. The Universal Constitution of Humanity is an amendment to the
existing National Constitutions of the world. It will create an international
constitution that guarantees exact freedom for everyone. The Countries
choosing to ratify The Universal Constitution of Humanity will remain free
forever, and independent of each other. Upon ratifying The Universal
Constitution of Humanity, these independent countries will become known as the
Universal Alliance of Free Nations (UA). The Universal Constitution of
Humanity will replace all exist currencies of the Universal Alliance of Free
Nations with one common currency. These independent nations will share the
same constitution and legal currency. Each nation will have its own money to
spend; the primary difference is, each country’s money will have the same
buying power through-out the Universal Alliance. Are you with me so far?
Please reserve your opinions on these matters for now. Allow us to completely
explore the benefits of these reforms before making up your mind. For now, we
are just ascertaining it is possible to make these necessary changes for
freedom. Allow us to pause here for a moment to investigate what The Universal
Constitution of Humanity will accomplish. The United States of America is the
world’s largest economy. So goes the U.S. economy; so goes the world’s. What
would happen if The United States, Canada, and Mexico voted to share the same
constitution, and economy? This would by far, create the world’s largest
economy. What if this newly formed Universal Alliance of Free Nations (UA)
invited all other nations on the planet to participate also? Each nation
ratifying The Universal Constitution of Humanity will become equal members of
the Universal Alliance of Free Countries. The citizens of these countries will
be titled Free Humans, and will form the Free Human Society. We may have
different nationalities, but we are all Free Humans. This publication is
dedicated to explaining why we must reform government and the economy, and how
wonderful the future can be . We will also discuss why we it is necessary to
make these changes for the future of humanity, and to earn your support for
The Free Human Society. The United States, Canada, and Mexico have all the
resources to be self-sufficient and completely independent alliance of free
nations. Everything needed to have a successful and peaceful future is already
available. The benefits of forming such an alliance are extensive, and will be
discussed through-out this publication.

------
HBMac
Hillary B. McClelland about Number words (239)599-4796
hbensonmcclelland@yahoo.com THE UNIVERSAL CONSTITUTION OF HUMANITY H.B.Mac
First Draft

New Terms and Definitions: We can DOIT!!!

o The Universal Constitution of Humanity: An amendment to existing national
constitutions which guarantees Exact Freedom for All, and Peace Forever. o The
Free human Society: All humans declare at this time and forevermore, our exact
freedom and complete independence from each other’s influence. We further more
accept personal responsibility for our own behavior and agree to protect each
other. o Free Human Network: The Electronic Social Network, of the Free Human
Society. o “Freedom Fee”: A one U.S. Dollar per month contribution to fund the
Free Human Society, A persons “Freedom Fee” allows them the title Certified
Free Human Citizen. o Free Human Citizen: Any person accepting the concepts of
“Equalism” is a Free Human Citizen. You may register the Free Human Society, a
person may remain anonymous and still be a Free Human Citizen. Free Human
Citizens are considered to be exactly equal in significance, completely free
and independent of others. o Certified Free Human Citizen: A Free Human
Citizen which contributes a one U.S. Dollar per month “Freedom Fee”. These
Free Humans may continue to remain anonymous, but will receive monthly
deposits of 5000 E-Dollars into their virtual bank accounts. o Dedicated Free
Humans: Free Human which choose to openly support the Free human Society.
These Free Humans also agree to live in an honest manner, and while adhering
to the standards of the Free human Society. A person must agree to a personal
back ground check, and become a Dedicated Free Human Prior to becoming an
employee, or government leader of the Free Human Society. o Free Human
Government: All governments representing the Free Human society. The Free
Human Government consist entirely of Dedicated Free Humans. . o Equalism: The
Social system promoted by the Free Human Society which has no taxes or
government fees, and solves all problems from the view that all people have a
right to equal freedom, and peace. o Equalist: An activist in the Free Human
Society. o Equalistic Approach: Correct method for solving problems in the
Free Human Society. o Independent Nations of the Universal Alliance, (INA):
All independent Nations Ratifying the Universal Constitution of Humanity. o
Universal Alliance of Free Nations, (U.A.): A Committee of Ambassadors
appointed by the leaders of The Free Human Government. o E-Dollar: The
official currency of The Independent Nations of the Universal Alliance. o
E-Dollar Economy: The Economy of the Free Human Society which saved the world
from itself. o Universal Bank of Humanity: The official bank of the Free Human
Society. o Product of Earth: Everything grown, mined, or produced from the
earth for the Free Human Society o January 16, 2014; Universal Day of
Reconciliation: The day in history the entire debt of the Free Human Society
was paid off from. o Universal Day of Sorrow and forgiveness: January 16th of
each year is the day which all the budgets for the Free Human Government are
funded for the ensuing year. This day will be a time of reflection for the
past mistakes of our ancestors, and a day we forgive each other for the
actions of our ancestors. This will be a world holiday of great celebration
because we have overcoming the problems of modern society. o Actual Diagram of
Government: A flow chart diagram published on the Free Human Network depicting
all known government positions, and the names of the people who legally hold
each position. All known pertinent information concerning the duties of each
position, and the person holding the position will also be available on this
diagram. o Virtual Diagram of the Free human Government: A virtual flow chart
diagram which mirrors the Actual Diagram of Government, but depicts the names
of only Dedicated Citizens of the Free Human Society. This diagram will
disclose all pertinent information concerning each Dedicated Free Human
Leader, as well as their Annual E-Dollar Budget for funding the peaceful
future of humanity. o Government Funded Agencies (GFA): Reformed Employee
owned private business which performs all of the administrative duties of the
Free Human Society o Government Funded Contractors: Private contracting
companies which must adhere to strict regulation while performing all the
actual hands on work funded by the Free Human Government

TABLE OF CONTENTS

PROBLEM SOLVED:

1\. Something Needs To be done, and How! 2\. Governments of the Free Human
Society 3\. Economy of the Free Human Society 4\. Religion and the Free Human
Society 5\. Equal Freedom in the Free Human Society 6\. Voting, and Elections
in the Free Human Society 7\. Agencies for Human Advocacy and Judicial Review.
8\. Guarantee of Success In the Free Human Society 9\. Work In the Free human
Society 10\. E-dollar freedom 11\. Into the future

~~~
HBMac
Is anyone reading this?

------
HBMac
Are you following this so far? Hang on this is about to get really deep. What
if this newly formed Alliance of Free Nations invited each other country on
earth to adopt this same constitution of humanity, and participate in The
Universal Alliance of Free Nations? Suppose the newly Formed Universal
Alliance of Free Nations, informed all of the other world’s governments, “If
you refuse to adopt The Universal Constitution of Humanity the Universal
Alliance of Free Nations will not recognize you as legitimate, and won’t have
any economic associations with you. Did you understand the plan? We will offer
voluntary participation in the Free Human Society to the entire planet. Each
nation, business, and individual person on the planet is strongly encouraged
to support the Free Human Movement, and join The Free Human Society. Those who
Support the free human movement will be welcomed equally into our society
based on honesty, and peace. Those who reject our goal of equal freedom for
all, and peace forever will not be recognized by The Free Human Society. No
Free Human will ever recognize a violent leader. We will continue to explore
exactly how it is possible to achieve our goal of equal freedom for all and
peace forever, but for now let’s discuss why these social changes are vital.
Every one reading this must agree we are currently on a crash-course for world
economic, and environmental devastation. I’m tired of people saying there is
nothing I can do about it. Yes, there is something I, and everyone else can do
about it. I’m doing my part right now, and I intend to instruct you on what
you have to do also. Let us recognize the world’s problems, and find common
solutions to them all. We must agree to protect our one vital asset, the
planet we currently inhabit. Currently there are governments plotting the
destruction of our economy and global resources. They are led by powerful and
greedy people promoting their personal agendas for society. They have proven
themselves more than willing to murder to promoting these ideas. This has been
proven throughout history by countless millions of people being slaughtered in
warfare. Currently, a select few government leaders have the ability to
destroy our entire planet. There are still more who seek the power to murder
us all. All the while we stand around hoping something will happen, and we
will all be saved. Now is the time for action! These greedy leaders must be
stopped, but how are we going to do this peacefully? Just keep reading, all
the answers are ahead. We must agree to certain facts in order to save the
future of humanity. Let’s think about one now.

Every time a Human Being is killed by violence, a terrible atrocity has
occurred. Every murder is a failure by society. A human’s absolute freedom and
personal independence has been stolen from them. The human victim has lost
their inherent right to freedom, and to have a peaceful life. Their
opportunity has been stolen, and their full potential will never be known. At
times you will be asked to consider ideas that aren’t appealing. You are being
asked to do this to help us come to some common conclusions. This will be one
of those times.

Read this, and then close your eyes. Think about precious memories of the
people you love the most. Think about the first time you saw your newborn
child, or the memories of your wedding day. Think about your mother, and
father. Feel the love in your heart for all of them. Now close your eyes and
think about them being brutally murdered! I know you don’t want to; and you
wouldn’t be asked if it wasn’t important. Close your eyes and watch the ones
you love the most being viciously taken away. See the blood, and hear the
screaming. If you didn’t cry; you didn’t do it well enough. Close your eyes,
and do it again. Ok, enough of that. I’m very sorry, but we must all
understand, every time murder happens; those painful feelings you just
imagined, become very real to someone. Nearly everyone has someone that loves
them. Every time murder occurs; pain and suffering follows. We must make a
decision as a society that no human violence is acceptable. None of us can be
completely free If we allow violence. If you live under the fear of being a
victim of violence you can never be truly free.

Are we saying we are going to end all violence? Of course not; what we are
going to do is solve the problems causing most of the world’s violence.
Afterward, violent occurrences would become isolated incidents, not organized
terror. Are we in agreement so far? Not really, keep reading things are going
to get better. Why is it, if a government official or a famous person dies it
important news, but if a bum dies in the street no one seem to even notice.
Someone well known suddenly dies, the whole world takes notice. If the well-
known person was held in high regard, their sudden death will be called a
tragedy. If they happen to be a person that is considered to be powerful, or
incredibly wealthy; the entire world may mourn for
them.XXXXXXXXXXXXZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ What we must understand is, the Dead Bum
lying in the street that no one cares enough to notice of, is the greater
tragedy. The powerful leader, or the, famous person must have achieved much in
life or they wouldn’t have become rich, and powerful. The bum on the other
hand, was a wasted life. No one will ever know what this person’s full
potential was. Society has failed once again. These are new ideas for society,
and I realize it is hard to mentally digest them all at once. I hope I have at
least gotten your attention. I told you things were about to get better. Can
you imagine living on a city in space? If humanity is to survive, that is
exactly the direction we must work toward. We will discuss this later, but for
now; do you realize we are over populating our planet? At the same time we
allow the exploitation of our natural resources. Scientific facts prove that
modern society will completely deplete our planet of its fossil fuels. Fossil
Fuel is currently the only energy source we have to power the planet. We must
find other energy sources to fuel the future or live in darkness again.
Science has also proven that certain life ending geological events have
occurred, and will occur again. These events include several known eruptions
of super volcanoes. Meteorological events have occurred on our planet also,
giant meteors that have struck the earth’s surface causing massive destruction
. This is not speculation, it is undisputed fact. These cataclysmic events
have occurred before in history, and they will happen again in the future. The
question is, can humanity survive such a catastrophic event? Life on our
planet will eventually end. That is a fact. Exactly how long it is until that
happens isn’t known. We can’t control volcanos or a meteor, what we can do, is
improve our quality of life until the end happens. If we all decide to work
together in peace, there is no known limits to human ingenuity. If we can
simply put our differences aside, and agree to disagree in peace; there are no
limits on what humanity will accomplish. If not, we will all kill each other.
I told you things were going to start getting better. Modern society will be
terribly affected, or will completely end by a catastrophic event. Either way
you look at it, currently our society is doomed to eventual death and
destruction unless we change our behavior. We must create a new economic and
government system that can’t ever fail. This new social system will be called
“Equalism”.

Here is our next matter to consider. A child’s geographic location at birth is
the most important factor in their lives. If a child is lucky, they will be
born into a wealthy family in an industrialized area. This child will grow up
with luxuries most of the world will never know. Other children are born into
war-torn areas, or areas of famine. There are tens of millions of children
that will never have the opportunity to reach their full potential. These
children will grow up, and live in the same horrid living conditions as their
ancestors. Why? Think about this. If your own child was switched at birth with
a royal prince, and no one knew but you; your child would grow up and be a
Royal Prince. As a Royal Prince your child would be reared with great
expectations for their future. There would be no cost spared in your young
princess’s education. They would experience the best life has to offer. The
point here is; any person that is treated like royalty from birth will grow to
act like royalty. Doesn’t your child deserve to grow up in a society that
expects royal behavior from everyone? Why should luck be the determining
factor in how successful a person will become? Try to imagine a society in
which everyone gets to explore their full potential. Seriously, Think about
it. Why can’t we have this type of society?

~~~
HBMac
This is an excerpt of my manifesto "The Universal Constitution of Humanity."
All copyrights are reserved by Hillary B. Mcclelland.

------
meira
This guy needs to wake up.

~~~
kentt
What do you mean?

------
sobkas
My advise: Try to not murder everyone while you build your tehno-utopia?
Pretty please?

